# JEasyOPC Client an PC Access OPC Server



## caret (10 Juni 2010)

Versuche mit JEasyOPC (Java) an einen PC Access OPC Server anzudocken. Die Routine für den Verbindungsaufbau benötigt neben der Server IP aber auch einen Server Namen und einen Client Namen. Ich gehe davon aus, dass der Server Name ein je nach OPC Server festgelegter String ist. Im Beispiel von JEasyOPC wird "Matrikon.OPC.Simulation" als Server Name für einen Matrikon OPC Server verwendet. Wie lautet der aber für PC Access? Finde in der Doku leider nichts. Client Name nehme ich ich kann ich beliebig wählen, oder?

Beispiel Matrikon:

JOpc jopc = new JOpc("localhost", "Matrikon.OPC.Simulation", "JOPC1");


----------



## hydrosla (15 Juni 2010)

Ich nutze PC Access als Verbindung für I-Plant und VISAM. Dort wird der Server als S7200.OPCServer bezeichnet. 
Vielleicht hilft Dir das weiter.

Gruß Hydrosla


----------



## caret (16 Juni 2010)

Jep, "S7200.OPCServer" funktioniert. Danke.


----------

